# 2 Simple Scout conversions



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

OK, so I hate the GW scout heads that come on the sprues. At *best* they look like hunchbacks....

So here are two possible alternatives that I've used for my scouts....

First is taken from a Fantasy Chaos Maurauder kit.









Second is from the Space Wolves battleforce box... but really any SM head will do. 










Both are really simple to do... for the normal SM helmet, you need to shorten the neck and cut it at an angle to fit onto the scout backpack.... the maurauder just needed a little trimmed off the back. 

Personally, I dig the maurauder heads, I just wish they hadn't put all the flowing hair and crap on them (which makes using them for SM a bit more difficult) Also, for some reason, the sprue makes contact with the head itself, you have have to do a lot more clean up on some of them... (now, why they couldn't have attaced it to the neck is beyond me) But it's still worth it IMO.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I was always of the opinion that one of the scouts' heads looked like Wayne Rooney...

I dig these guys, they look well nice.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they look good. I personally dislike the look of the scout heads as well they're too hunched down which doesn't look great on the normal ones. On the snipers it looks okay but with the other ones I try and change it up a bit. I used a lot of the bare heads from the old Space wolf battleforce kit for it. the fangs make my BA look the tits


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I am a really big fan of marauder heads. They're top notch. I wish there were more heads like that in other kits. I really dig how it looks on a scout sniper body.


----------

